# Bump Posts vs Wheel Stops



## avidesk (Mar 6, 2012)

I am about to add stops at the end of my spurs. When/where do you use a bump post instead of wheel stops? Can they be used interchangeably? Is one more common than the other? What do you guys use?

I did a quick google search but didn't come up with anything conclusive.

Thanks


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Tomar makes wheel stops: https://tomarindustries.com/acc.htm

Muir Models has a wheel stop: http://www.debenllc.com/servlet/the...etal)-dsh--dsh-Muir-Models-N-dsh-Scale/Detail

My only thought on wheel stops is that some wheel stops or bumpers can cause the uncoupler pin on the car coupler to go out of alignment.


----------



## avidesk (Mar 6, 2012)

I know where to get them. I'm wondering which kind to use in what situations. I wasn't sure if one of them is more prototypical in certain areas, or during certain eras, etc.

Thanks for the response though.










vs


----------



## DaveW (Mar 4, 2012)

*thanks for the pics*

thanks for the pictures of the two spur end types. I have never seen the wheel stops. curious to hear more on this subject.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I would think a wheel stop would be used for a situation in which there is not a steep incline, temporary, or where speeds are not high.

A bump post would be used for permanent installations, where a train could collide at higher speeds, or where their is a steep incline.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, if a real train hits either of those types of bumpers at any kind of speed, they will be history!


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

I prefer bumper posts myself, and have them installed on all three of my spurs.

-J.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I use pushpins :laugh:

I've only ever seen wheel stops where the locos are parked, but that's just an observation. Like GRJ said, in real life if a train hits those with any speed, its gonna blow right through. But I would think the wheel stops are used like a place marker, sorta like I use the curb when backing into a parking spot to determine that I'm as far in as I can get. If I hit the gas, I'll go over the curb but at idle I'll just bump it and know I'm "there".


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

cabledawg said:


> But I would think the wheel stops are used like a place marker, sorta like I use the curb when backing into a parking spot to determine that I'm as far in as I can get. If I hit the gas, I'll go over the curb but at idle I'll just bump it and know I'm "there".


Too bad I can't do that with my 350Z, the front air-dam is only about 3" high! If I pull too close to the curb, I have a big problem!  The rear has a little more clearance, but the exhaust pipes would get folded by the curb anyway.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

After ripping the chin spoiler off my '69 Camaro, twice, I decided it looked better without it.
May the fleas of a thousand camels infest the inventors BVD's


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, the air dam really does do good things for performance and handling, which is why it's there. Of course, it's rare that I'm running at the speeds where it would be needed, but that's another issue.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

There is a spur line near me that was once the main Southern main line through town. Now where it ends after the Cargrill plant is just a big pile of gravel.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Southern said:


> There is a spur line near me that was once the main Southern main line through town. Now where it ends after the Cargrill plant is just a big pile of gravel.


That would be the *Super Wheel Stop*


----------

